

Why startups fail - lovrobanfic
http://print3dc.com/page/2/

======
bbody
I think OP meant to link [http://print3dc.com/why-startups-
fail/](http://print3dc.com/why-startups-fail/), the article doesn't really say
much though.

------
aneil
What is the evidence for this?

~~~
mihovilcuzic
CB Insights and conversations with my fellow entrepreneurs

